# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Port Antonio

## MangoMan

Thinking of trying the Port Antonio area. Has anyone stayed in that area, who could suggest an out of the way place to stay, within a short walk to the beaches

----------


## Scott and Janet

Yes we made a visit there a couple of  trips ago....beaches are a small drive from where we stayed....Bay view Villas....lots to see and do and chill!

----------


## MangoMan

Thnaks for the info, I will check it out

----------

